# Modify bandwith reserved for QoS-aware programs



## Zachary (Jun 10, 1999)

I found this tip on the TweakXP.com website. I am not sure what it does. Can somebody explain it to me??? What sort of programs does it help 'speed' up?


thanks,

Zach


----------



## Zachary (Jun 10, 1999)

I forgot to add the link to the TweakXP.com site! sorry....here it is:

http://www.tweakxp.com/tweakxp/display.asp?id=282


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

this is a non issue, tweak xp has been nmeaning to take it down...qos does not take bandwidth, ...this will do nothing for you, on the other hand, qos doen't do you any good, and it's a service that starts on boot...best thing, just go to services, turn it off...finished


----------



## Zachary (Jun 10, 1999)

Really?? I thought it was something pretty important, i've never read about it being useless....hmm anyone have any words to add????

ok so how do get rid of this service?? are there other useless services I should also get rid of??

thanks in advance,

Zach.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

ok, here's the long explanation...qos= quality of service

It looks for sownloads that have a designtation as high priority...like a criticle update...if you are doing one of these downloads, qos will try to make sure it can finnish the download you asked for,,,that's it...it takes no bandwidth whatsoever in the very vast majority of use.

neverheless, I couldn't care less about these high prority downloads...if the download fails, I'll just do it again, so I turn the service off, for the soul purpous of speeding the boot

control panel>maintenance>administrative tools>services

they're are alots of services not everybody needs, you need to research, and experiment...for instance, if you don't share files, the best service to turn off is workstation...that'll save 20 to 30 seconds on boot...but if you do share files, you're stuck leaving this on.

go to www.blkvipor.com

make sure you do a registry backup before you mess


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

ha...my bad...sorry, I just clicked on your link, and it's not what I thought...I thought it was the old myth about qos taking bandwidth...that's not it...this is a constructive article on how to use qos to your personal good...sorry for assuming..

I haven't tryed this, can't see it doing any help at all on a bradband connection, and only see it slowing down 56k surfing if I'm going to dole out bandwidth...ha, that's what I'm there for, I download when I want, and that insures 100% bandwidth...I have no trouble with any downloads, and that includes dialup...but I do use a download manager on 56 (for the soul purpose of resuming)


----------



## Zachary (Jun 10, 1999)

So io guess this tip on TweakXP is just for 56k users???

Well I think I will just disbale it and see how it goes. Your description of what it is is quite good. I'll make sure to backup my Registry..no worries....


thanks,

Zach


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The QoS tweak for Windows XP is useless and doesn't work. If you want an extensive list of Internet cable/DSL tweaks for Windows XP(which includes removing QoS from the network protocols), go here. If you have 56K, go here.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flavallee:_
> *The QoS tweak for Windows XP is useless *


hey frank...good to see you...you might want to click on that link, it's not what you think it is...I made the same mistake


----------

